

Thingsquare out of private beta - erbdex
http://www.thingsquare.com/

======
krapht
Huh. I'm interested in playing around with this, but the free developer
account requires you to use pre-qualified hardware. In my case, I already have
a designed device. Why don't they expose an API?

~~~
adunk
Adam, Thingsquare CEO here.

We could expose a device API, and might do so in the future, but exposing an
API means that we'd have to maintain that API for the foreseeable future. We
do have an API for connecting apps and server-side software, but devices
currently have to connect using our Thingsquare client firmware.

------
cvburgess
How does this fit in with offerings from Apple and Google?

Edit: Specifically HomeKit and Brillo(?)

~~~
adunk
Adam, Thingsquare CEO here.

The Thingsquare platform connects products with smartphone apps, which is
similar to what many other platforms do, including HomeKit, Brillo, and
Parse's IoT platform. Unlike other platforms though, Thingsquare allow secure
remote access even for products that aren't always in range of WiFi or BLE.
We're using a self-healing wireless mesh so that products can cover large
installations and work nicely even in places with poor WiFi.

~~~
erbdex
How will a 6LoWPAN mesh fare against WiFi/BLE meshes, as the market seems to
move towards the latter?

~~~
adunk
Not sure the market really is moving towards WiFi/BLE - there is a lot of talk
about BLE meshing right now, but so far haven't really amounted to much it
seems.

The strongest part of 6lowpan meshes right now is that it supports sub-GHz
communication, which has much longer range and less interference than 2.4 Ghz.

In the end though it doesn't really matter which radio technology is being
used, as long as it gets stable Internet connectivity. Once you're there, the
backend is easy to reach.

